# Pregnant Guppy?



## Daynevv (Aug 22, 2012)

I swear she is the mother of the 15 fry i found on Thurs. But, now just a few days later she looks like she is going to have more. Also, anyone know what kind she is. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## TU55LER (Jul 15, 2012)

By the looks of the gravid spot I'd say so. Get a small tank to put her in then take her out so she dosen't eat the babies. Or get a breeding trap. It isolates the babies but you still have to take out the mother. Good luck.


----------



## Daynevv (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah, I have a breeding trap. But, I swear she had babies last week. LoL. Maybe its one of my Platys. I can never tell, the babies just show up


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------

